# Apple iPhone 7 Launch's with Black Male/White Female pics



## Steve_McGarrett

The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White. 


Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


----------



## Vastator

Absolutely fucking disgusting.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016



Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?

Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.


----------



## Vastator

frigidweirdo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
Click to expand...

Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
Click to expand...



So when an Asian breeds with a white then the Asians are improving the white's bloodline then?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


OMG; that thug is strangling the lady.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
Click to expand...


^^nothing racist to see here.


----------



## reconmark

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
Click to expand...

Throughout the history of this country Black people have been improving the bloodline of white trash...don't be mad because your bloodline was beneath white trash...


----------



## Brynmr

I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brynmr said:


> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.



It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining because blacks are no longer presented as the affluent type on TV any more. So people complain when they're seen in a more real light, and then when they're presented as intelligent, rich, etc, people on the right STILL COMPLAIN. 

Nothing you can do if people want to complain, is there?


----------



## NoNukes

frigidweirdo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining because blacks are no longer presented as the affluent type on TV any more. So people complain when they're seen in a more real light, and then when they're presented as intelligent, rich, etc, people on the right STILL COMPLAIN.
> 
> Nothing you can do if people want to complain, is there?
Click to expand...

It is OK to have Blacks in ads as long as they are light skinned and have White features.


----------



## frigidweirdo

NoNukes said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining because blacks are no longer presented as the affluent type on TV any more. So people complain when they're seen in a more real light, and then when they're presented as intelligent, rich, etc, people on the right STILL COMPLAIN.
> 
> Nothing you can do if people want to complain, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is OK to have Blacks in ads as long as they are light skinned and have White features.
Click to expand...


And speak white too. 

But the whites will be speak black yo, wazzup dowwwwg!


----------



## WinterBorn

Two points to make here.

#1 - This "improves the race" nonsense is laughable.  People improve themselves.  If you are living your life to improve the general or average attributes of a race, you are wasting a life.

#2 - Who the fuck thinks they have the right to tell anyone who they should date?  Talk about sticking your nose in other people's business.  WTF?  With all the things that need attention, you pick this?  Jeez.

And one extra point.  If you are claiming some sort of superiority because of what people who LOOK like you have done, you are just a grander scale version of those people who follow rappers around as an entourage.  You haven't done anything, but you want to claim credit for what someone else did.  It is pitiful.


----------



## WheelieAddict

People really worry about this? Wtf? And if you don't like it don't buy the product.


----------



## Katzndogz

Brynmr said:


> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.


They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.  Once it's seen every day on television it will be acceptable.   The media is doing the same thing with homosexuals.


----------



## Brynmr

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.  Once it's seen every day on television it will be acceptable.   The media is doing the same thing with homosexuals.
Click to expand...



Yep. They want to eliminate discrimination of any kind. One big gray mass of nothing.


----------



## Brynmr

frigidweirdo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining
Click to expand...


Learn the difference between an observation and a complaint, dummy.

ob·ser·va·tion
ˌäbzərˈvāSH(ə)n/
noun
1.
the action or process of observing something or someone carefully or in order to gain information.


com·plaint
kəmˈplānt/Submit
noun
1.
a statement that a situation is unsatisfactory or unacceptable.


----------



## Katzndogz

There are plenty of interracial relationships in real life among ordinary people.  White women and black men are the most common.

There are two kinds.   There is the couple that genuinely has affection for one another.  Then there are the women who don't know what else to do.  They have this haunted look in their eyes.  They don't like their racially mandated boyfriends.  They want to be any place else but they are afraid.  They could be fired for racism,  they could be sued, who knows how far it would go in destroying their lives.  So they have their black boyfriends and look like suicide might be preferable.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are plenty of interracial relationships in real life among ordinary people.  White women and black men are the most common.
> 
> There are two kinds.   There is the couple that genuinely has affection for one another.  Then there are the women who don't know what else to do.  They have this haunted look in their eyes.  They don't like their racially mandated boyfriends.  They want to be any place else but they are afraid.  They could be fired for racism,  they could be sued, who knows how far it would go in destroying their lives.  So they have their black boyfriends and look like suicide might be preferable.



And both people in the relationship are where they chose to be.   I have no problem with that.  It is the jackasses that demand that their racist beliefs be allowed to determine someone else's dating life that bother me.


----------



## Brynmr

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are plenty of interracial relationships in real life among ordinary people.  White women and black men are the most common.
> 
> There are two kinds.   There is the couple that genuinely has affection for one another.  Then there are the women who don't know what else to do.  They have this haunted look in their eyes.  They don't like their racially mandated boyfriends.  They want to be any place else but they are afraid.  They could be fired for racism,  they could be sued, who knows how far it would go in destroying their lives.  So they have their black boyfriends and look like suicide might be preferable.



There's an agenda being pushed down our throats.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Rocko

256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.

As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, the ad reflects an increasing reality. People are choosing their dates and mates on the basis of who and what they like, rather than stereotyped race and class standards. That we still have a bunch of old fuddies that are still living in the 19th century in their heads is a sad reflection on their mental condition.


----------



## Faun

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


Racism is anti-moral.


----------



## Katzndogz

Women are choosing less and less from among those they like.  They are choosing from among those  less socially painful.  Political correctness has made it into dating and mating. 

The ads aren't reflecting reality.  They are trying to make a new reality.


----------



## WinterBorn

Brynmr said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of interracial relationships in real life among ordinary people.  White women and black men are the most common.
> 
> There are two kinds.   There is the couple that genuinely has affection for one another.  Then there are the women who don't know what else to do.  They have this haunted look in their eyes.  They don't like their racially mandated boyfriends.  They want to be any place else but they are afraid.  They could be fired for racism,  they could be sued, who knows how far it would go in destroying their lives.  So they have their black boyfriends and look like suicide might be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an agenda being pushed down our throats.
Click to expand...


How is interracial dating/marriage an agenda?    It is none of your business who someone dates, as long as they are consenting adults.


----------



## Slave2the$

frigidweirdo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining because blacks are no longer presented as the affluent type on TV any more. So people complain when they're seen in a more real light, and then when they're presented as intelligent, rich, etc, people on the right STILL COMPLAIN.
> 
> Nothing you can do if people want to complain, is there?
Click to expand...

No. The problem is 99% of blacks in tv ads are depicted as intelligent. While 99% of whites are depicted as baffoons. When just 1 race is depicted in an ad it's no problem. But when both are in the ad this is the result 99% of the time. Why would they do this?


----------



## Indeependent

They forgot the image should have the caption...
She paid for her's and he got his from Obama.


----------



## Death Angel

Rocko said:


> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.


Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.


----------



## Death Angel

WinterBorn said:


> How is interracial dating/marriage an agenda? It is none of your business who someone dates, as long as they are consenting adults.


Same arguments for fag love. Look what its done to the culture.


----------



## WinterBorn

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is interracial dating/marriage an agenda? It is none of your business who someone dates, as long as they are consenting adults.
> 
> 
> 
> Same arguments for fag love. Look what its done to the culture.
Click to expand...


Bullshit dodge.   What effect does interracial dating have on you?    What is the actual agenda?  That people have the freedom to date who they want?   Boy, what a terrible thing, huh?


----------



## Katzndogz

This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.

The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.


----------



## Katzndogz

In the 50s advertising was used to guilt trip house wives into being ashamed of ring around the collar. 

Today advertising is being used to guilt trip white girls that don't have a black boyfriend.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.



Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
Click to expand...

Those are the sorts of problems you face with your daughter, huh?


----------



## Katzndogz

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
Click to expand...


The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.


----------



## Katzndogz

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.
Click to expand...

No one is dating anyone.  This is about advertising used to alter public perception.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is dating anyone.  This is about advertising used to alter public perception.
Click to expand...


As you said, it is about alter what is "socially acceptable".   Those who think interracial dating is unacceptable are the ones I was referring to in my previous post.

It is advertising aimed at selling phones.   Perhaps a side benefit is breaking down old, outdated, and worthless social taboos.  Those who are outraged should mind their own business.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
Click to expand...


If "No one is dating anyone", why post this nonsense?

And how does all of that garbage ruin her academically?   Are her grades tied to her popularity?


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the sorts of problems you face with your daughter, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a daughter.  Do you have a problem with who,your daughter is boning?
Click to expand...

I just figured you're speaking from personal experience, but now I can see, you're just speaking from ignorance. As far as my daughter's sex life, that's neither my business nor yours. if you had a daughter, you'd understand.


----------



## Katzndogz

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is advertising not interracial dating.   The couple in these ads don't really know each other. The advertising is trying to create an altered reality.
> 
> The idea isn't to give people the freedom to date who they want.  It's to change what is socially acceptable to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is dating anyone.  This is about advertising used to alter public perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you said, it is about alter what is "socially acceptable".   Those who think interracial dating is unacceptable are the ones I was referring to in my previous post.
> 
> It is advertising aimed at selling phones.   Perhaps a side benefit is breaking down old, outdated, and worthless social taboos.  Those who are outraged should mind their own business.
Click to expand...

The side benefit is to make stupid white girls feel uncomfortable if they are not naturally attracted to black men.  It's media manipulation that's all.   If there's any outrage it should be directed toward the manipulation.   If I am interested in buying a new iphone, their advertising immediately becomes my business.  That's what advertising is supposed to do.


----------



## Katzndogz

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If "No one is dating anyone", why post this nonsense?
> 
> And how does all of that garbage ruin her academically?   Are her grades tied to her popularity?
Click to expand...

In many cases yes.   A politically unpopular opinion can and does lead to failing grades.  Usually in college but high school is not immune.


Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the sorts of problems you face with your daughter, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a daughter.  Do you have a problem with who,your daughter is boning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just figured you're speaking from personal experience, but now I can see, you're just speaking from ignorance. As far as my daughter's sex life, that's neither my business nor yours. if you had a daughter, you'd understand.
Click to expand...

If I had a daughter and she felt pressured into having sex with a man she didn't particularly like I would want to know.  It's disappointing that you would tell a high school girl she's on her own.

How widespread is this?   That's a whole new window into teenagers.  A girl goes to her family and tries to get help in avoiding socially pressured sex with a man she doesn't like.  The family tells her its none of their business.   

It answers a lot of questions.  Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Death Angel

WinterBorn said:


> Bullshit dodge. What effect does interracial dating have on you? What is the actual agenda? That people have the freedom to date who they want? Boy, what a terrible thing, huh?


They have that right in this degenerate culture. Anybody who hasn't been brainwashed can see how unnatural it is.
You seem to believe THAT side has a right to express their opinion, but we don't.

Sorry, but I do and will.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If "No one is dating anyone", why post this nonsense?
> 
> And how does all of that garbage ruin her academically?   Are her grades tied to her popularity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many cases yes.   A politically unpopular opinion can and does lead to failing grades.  Usually in college but high school is not immune.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the sorts of problems you face with your daughter, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a daughter.  Do you have a problem with who,your daughter is boning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just figured you're speaking from personal experience, but now I can see, you're just speaking from ignorance. As far as my daughter's sex life, that's neither my business nor yours. if you had a daughter, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a daughter and she felt pressured into having sex with a man she didn't particularly like I would want to know.  It's disappointing that you would tell a high school girl she's on her own.
> 
> How widespread is this?   That's a whole new window into teenagers.  A girl goes to her family and tries to get help in avoiding socially pressured sex with a man she doesn't like.  The family tells her its none of their business.
> 
> It answers a lot of questions.  Thanks for telling me.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

I told you none of that. That stems entirely from your own fervent imagination.


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit dodge. What effect does interracial dating have on you? What is the actual agenda? That people have the freedom to date who they want? Boy, what a terrible thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> They have that right in this degenerate culture. Anybody who hasn't been brainwashed can see how unnatural it is.
> You seem to believe THAT side has a right to express their opinion, but we don't.
> 
> Sorry, but I do and will.
Click to expand...

What's unnatural about it?


----------



## Death Angel

Faun said:


> What's unnatural about it?


You prove my point. The woman who married the Eiffel Tower would ask you the same thing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't it be socially acceptable to date someone if another race?
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is dating anyone.  This is about advertising used to alter public perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you said, it is about alter what is "socially acceptable".   Those who think interracial dating is unacceptable are the ones I was referring to in my previous post.
> 
> It is advertising aimed at selling phones.   Perhaps a side benefit is breaking down old, outdated, and worthless social taboos.  Those who are outraged should mind their own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The side benefit is to make stupid white girls feel uncomfortable if they are not naturally attracted to black men.  It's media manipulation that's all.   If there's any outrage it should be directed toward the manipulation.   If I am interested in buying a new iphone, their advertising immediately becomes my business.  That's what advertising is supposed to do.
Click to expand...


I never mentioned anything about the phone.  I was discussing the outrage about white girls and black boys.  And who someone dates in none of your business unless one of the people involved is connected to you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit dodge. What effect does interracial dating have on you? What is the actual agenda? That people have the freedom to date who they want? Boy, what a terrible thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> They have that right in this degenerate culture. Anybody who hasn't been brainwashed can see how unnatural it is.
> You seem to believe THAT side has a right to express their opinion, but we don't.
> 
> Sorry, but I do and will.
Click to expand...


So the freedom to date who you want is "degenerate"?   LMAO!

I never said one side has a right to express an opinion and the other didn't.  I said people can date who they want, and that others should mind their own business.  I never said you can't express your opinion.  I said it was irrelevant.


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's unnatural about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You prove my point. The woman who married the Eiffel Tower would ask you the same thing.
Click to expand...

Marrying the Eiffel tower is not a marriage.

Got anything but useless examples to _actually_ prove your point?


----------



## WinterBorn

Death Angel said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's unnatural about it?
> 
> 
> 
> You prove my point. The woman who married the Eiffel Tower would ask you the same thing.
Click to expand...


Jeez, talk about off the deep end.

We are talking about two people who are roughly the same age, are attracted to each other, and who want to date.   The only issue is that they have different skin color.   It is not about someone marrying a building.  It is not about dating outside our species.  It is not about children.  So spare us the outrageous nonsense.


----------



## Toro

Vastator said:


> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.



No matter who or what you breed with, it improves your bloodline.


----------



## Katzndogz

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what is socially accepted.   It's making it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part is that so many people think their opinion on who someone should date is relevant.  It isn't.  Mind your own business and worry about things that actually matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is dating anyone.  This is about advertising used to alter public perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you said, it is about alter what is "socially acceptable".   Those who think interracial dating is unacceptable are the ones I was referring to in my previous post.
> 
> It is advertising aimed at selling phones.   Perhaps a side benefit is breaking down old, outdated, and worthless social taboos.  Those who are outraged should mind their own business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The side benefit is to make stupid white girls feel uncomfortable if they are not naturally attracted to black men.  It's media manipulation that's all.   If there's any outrage it should be directed toward the manipulation.   If I am interested in buying a new iphone, their advertising immediately becomes my business.  That's what advertising is supposed to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never mentioned anything about the phone.  I was discussing the outrage about white girls and black boys.  And who someone dates in none of your business unless one of the people involved is connected to you.
Click to expand...

The entire topic was about the interracial couples  Apple is using in its advertisements.

There is nothing particularly outrageous about white girls and black boys if the selection is voluntary.   It isn't always voluntary. 

I dislike commercial advertisers taking steps to manipulate my opinion.  That's what Apple is trying to do with this campaign.   Seeing an interracial couple will not make me want to run out and get an iphone.


----------



## Death Angel

Faun said:


> Marrying the Eiffel tower is not a marriage.
> 
> Got anything but useless examples to _actually_ prove your point?


Neither is two men "marrying." That has NEVER been the definition of marriage. And yes, she IS married in the eyes of those in her circle.


----------



## J.E.D

Tipsycatlover said:


> They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.


Interracial relationships ARE normal. You fucking backwards dipshit. It's 2016. Wake the fuck up already


----------



## J.E.D

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is nothing particularly outrageous about white girls and black boys if the selection is voluntary. It isn't always voluntary.


It wasn't voluntary when Warren Jeffs was marrying, and impregnating, multiple underage girls; but, hey, they were all white, so that must be alright with you


----------



## Fang

One of two things will happen due to the interracial ad. Apple will sell more iPhones, or Apple will sell less iPhones. I could give a shit that it's an interracial ad. An ad featuring any couple isn't going to make me want to buy the iPhone more. I'll wait for the ad that talks about the new features.


----------



## Katzndogz

J.E.D said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing particularly outrageous about white girls and black boys if the selection is voluntary. It isn't always voluntary.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't voluntary when Warren Jeffs was marrying, and impregnating, multiple underage girls; but, hey, they were all white, so that must be alright with you
Click to expand...

This is really the difference,   Jeff has nothing to do with the Apple commercial or interracial couples.  So what's he doing here?   It's the universal practice of liberals dragging out bad behavior to justify other behsvior.

As soon as Apple or some other merchant brings out underage wives or multiple marriages to sell I phones we will talk about how manipulative that is.   So far no one has commercialized  Warren Jeffs.


----------



## Toro

Racist old people

lol


----------



## Faun

Death Angel said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marrying the Eiffel tower is not a marriage.
> 
> Got anything but useless examples to _actually_ prove your point?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is two men "marrying." That has NEVER been the definition of marriage. And yes, she IS married in the eyes of those in her circle.
Click to expand...

We talking about interracial marriage, not gay marriage.

Try a third time to be relevant.


----------



## Faun

Fang said:


> One of two things will happen due to the interracial ad. Apple will sell more iPhones, or Apple will sell less iPhones. I could give a shit that it's an interracial ad. An ad featuring any couple isn't going to make me want to buy the iPhone more. I'll wait for the ad that talks about the new features.


Nah, most people won't even notice they're interracial.


----------



## Katzndogz

It's supposed to make interracial relationships so unremarkable that everyone is open to them.  It's okay as long as it is voluntary.


----------



## WinterBorn

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's supposed to make interracial relationships so unremarkable that everyone is open to them.  It's okay as long as it is voluntary.



Then Apple deserves an award for helping remove stupidity.


----------



## reconmark

Death Angel said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.
Click to expand...

Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...


----------



## NCC1701

Every white woman I have seen in person with a black guy is not exactly desirable. It doesn't matter, black men suck and if these women want that shut then go for it


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
Click to expand...


And black men have a lot to offer? Lol


----------



## Death Angel

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's supposed to make interracial relationships so unremarkable that everyone is open to them.  It's okay as long as it is voluntary.


Most aren't. They just keep quiet because of current cultural pressure.

Most are tired of being manipated by the Leftist. They're just tired of fighting it because they see how society and morals are crumbling.
Hell, leftist now pretend that gender is indefinable. You are whatever you say you are. Of course NOBODY really believes that. Its just the silliness a dying culture tells itself.


----------



## WinterBorn

NCC1701 said:


> Every white woman I have seen in person with a black guy is not exactly desirable. It doesn't matter, black men suck and if these women want that shut then go for it



"...black men suck..."

Pretty much tells us all.


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
Click to expand...

^ this is the Alt-Right supporting Drumpf.


----------



## Death Angel

reconmark said:


> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...


Nope. She'll just have a life of poverty. Ugly children and probably be pimped out by her "man" who sits on his ass all day.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And black men have a lot to offer? Lol
Click to expand...

As more and more white women are attesting to...lol.


----------



## NCC1701

WinterBorn said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every white woman I have seen in person with a black guy is not exactly desirable. It doesn't matter, black men suck and if these women want that shut then go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...black men suck..."
> 
> Pretty much tells us all.
Click to expand...

 They do as measured by incarceration rate, high school graduation rate, unemployment rate etc.


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And black men have a lot to offer? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As more and more white women are attesting to...lol.
Click to expand...


Data? I get those white women have whole lot of unpaid for babies, but in any event it is a small number


----------



## reconmark

Death Angel said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. She'll just have a life of poverty. Ugly children and probably be pimped out by her "man" who sits on his ass all day.
Click to expand...

Sorry, that fairy tale doesn't keep white women on the compound anymore...
They are having a wonderful life....


----------



## Nosmo King

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


Guess what, moron?  It is normal.  Those hair lips running around your trailer park born of incestuous love are abnormal.


----------



## bodecea

WinterBorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the sorts of problems you face with your daughter, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a daughter.  Do you have a problem with who,your daughter is boning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With that sort of response, we are all grateful you don't have a daughter.
Click to expand...

I was going to say....best news I've heard from that poster, ever.


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. She'll just have a life of poverty. Ugly children and probably be pimped out by her "man" who sits on his ass all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that fairy tale doesn't keep white women on the compound anymore...
> They are having a wonderful life....
Click to expand...


Link? Didn't think so liar


----------



## bodecea

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter who or what you breed with, it improves your bloodline.
Click to expand...

Undoubtedly.


----------



## Indeependent

Ugly, fat White women have needs also.


----------



## reconmark

*A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*



Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.

But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.

Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”


*Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*

*The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*


----------



## reconmark

Nosmo King said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, moron?  It is normal.  Those hair lips running around your trailer park born of incestuous love are abnormal.
Click to expand...

Funny, but it's "hare" lipped.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.


Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. She'll just have a life of poverty. Ugly children and probably be pimped out by her "man" who sits on his ass all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that fairy tale doesn't keep white women on the compound anymore...
> They are having a wonderful life....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? Didn't think so liar
Click to expand...

Already posted a link...you can choose to close your eyes to reality and call everyone else stupid...we just snicker and pass you by...


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
Click to expand...

My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
I know of what I speak.
Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*



I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.

Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however


----------



## Death Angel

I guess Recomark agrees with Margaret Sanger though the methods may differ.

He seems to hate diversity and see the black man breeded out of existence. Margaret Sanger only advocated killing the black children and the feeble minded.

Reconmark wants to take the 12% of the population and breed them out of existence.

They aren't 50% of the population. They will disappear if his plan succeeds.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
Click to expand...

Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
Sure Tommy...sure...


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
Click to expand...


Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?


----------



## NCC1701

I dont care is loser white women cant find a decent white guy


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
Click to expand...

Sonny post links until you run out...Black Men and White Women are still going to marry and laugh at you...just like me....


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.


They generally like the fat, big butted, lower class white women. There really is someone for everyone.


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> I guess Recomark agrees with Margaret Sanger though the methods may differ.
> 
> He seems to hate diversity and see the black man breeded out of existence. Margaret Sanger only advocated killing the children and the feeble minded.
> 
> Reconmark wants to take the 12% of the population and breed them out of existence.
> 
> They aren't 50% of the population. They will disappear if his plan succeeds.


I don't think we need racism whilst we have the propensity of fat, ugly White chicks attending to Black men.


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> They generally like the fat, big butted, lower class white women. There really is someone for everyone.
Click to expand...

With the exception of 1 Black I guy work with the rest will mate with anything with a vagina.


----------



## NCC1701

Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?
Click to expand...

So you're the creep that crawls through people's bath room windows and leaves cameras in mall bathrooms to watch people shitting...lol
No, I have a normal sex drive, no need for you to come out of your tent...and wash your hands, pervert.


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other


Their only hope is Trump.


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, fat White women have needs also.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're the creep that crawls through people's bath room windows and leaves cameras in mall bathrooms to watch people shitting...lol
> No, I have a normal sex drive, no need for you to come out of your tent...and wash your hands, pervert.
Click to expand...

Ad hominem.
I move around all day and I know of what I speak.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other


AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post more corn ball white stereotypes..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're the creep that crawls through people's bath room windows and leaves cameras in mall bathrooms to watch people shitting...lol
> No, I have a normal sex drive, no need for you to come out of your tent...and wash your hands, pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem.
> I move around all day and I know of what I speak.
Click to expand...

Sure Tommy...sure you do....


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other


I don't agree.
I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job takes me to many neighborhoods and malls.
> I know of what I speak.
> Black men with fat, ugly White chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're the creep that crawls through people's bath room windows and leaves cameras in mall bathrooms to watch people shitting...lol
> No, I have a normal sex drive, no need for you to come out of your tent...and wash your hands, pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem.
> I move around all day and I know of what I speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Tommy...sure you do....
Click to expand...

Ad hominem.
That's ok.


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> With the exception of 1 Black I guy work with the rest will mate with anything with a vagina.


Most do seem that way. I really don't understand it. Where's the racial and cultural pride? You CAN love your own race and culture without hating the others. But its unnatural to not be attracted to your own.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brynmr said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between an observation and a complaint, dummy.
> 
> ob·ser·va·tion
> ˌäbzərˈvāSH(ə)n/
> noun
> 1.
> the action or process of observing something or someone carefully or in order to gain information.
> 
> 
> com·plaint
> kəmˈplānt/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> a statement that a situation is unsatisfactory or unacceptable.
Click to expand...


Wow, insults. I'm seeing you can't get through a post without insulting. I think the ignore button is suitable for you.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.[/QUO
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malls and neighborhoods...lol.
> Sure Tommy...sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I install a few hidden video cameras in your hovel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're the creep that crawls through people's bath room windows and leaves cameras in mall bathrooms to watch people shitting...lol
> No, I have a normal sex drive, no need for you to come out of your tent...and wash your hands, pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem.
> I move around all day and I know of what I speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Tommy...sure you do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem.
> That's ok.
Click to expand...

Sure Tommy...


----------



## NCC1701

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
Click to expand...


Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.
Click to expand...


There was no argument i was taking on you relentless dumbass. Did you look up the welfare number?


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of 1 Black I guy work with the rest will mate with anything with a vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> Most do seem that way. I really don't understand it. Where's the racial and cultural pride? You CAN love your own race and culture without hating the others. But its unnatural to not be attracted to your own.
Click to expand...

I have actually gotten them to speak English at work.
You have no idea how they use the f*ck and sh*t words like they're going out of style.
"I went into this guy' home and he had all this sh*t".
And I'm looking at him and I ask politely, "Can you be a bit more descriptive?
Like in a court of law?"
They are afraid to be Uncle Tom's when they get home.


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Their only hope is Trump.
Click to expand...

What have they got to lose?


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
Click to expand...

I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.


----------



## NCC1701

92% biracial children born out of wedlock  82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest


----------



## Indeependent

Death Angel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> Their only hope is Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have they got to lose?
Click to expand...

Not much as they seem to be permanently at the bottom of the social and economic ladder.
I guess they want more handouts from the Democratic Party.
I hope that's not true.


----------



## NCC1701

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
Click to expand...

Anecdotal, therefore meaningless


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
Click to expand...

Actually, you are incorrect.  Look up anecdotal on Wikipedia.
A certain number of anecdotes exceeds the number of incidents that can be labeled anecdotal.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument i was taking on you relentless dumbass. Did you look up the welfare number?
Click to expand...

So you have lost the argument and the only way to try to save face is to deflect from the topic???
Sorry sonny...the fact remains...nobody wants the cornball white guy, including beautiful white women...

No comments on the links I posted showing the increased rates of inter-racial marriage???..lol.
Don't worry, you were a stupid kid before you called me a liar...lol.


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
Click to expand...

It IS meaningless as far as their effect on society.


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument i was taking on you relentless dumbass. Did you look up the welfare number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have lost the argument and the only way to try to save face is to deflect from the topic???
> Sorry sonny...the fact remains...nobody wants the cornball white guy, including beautiful white women...
> 
> No comments on the links I posted showing the increased rates of inter-racial marriage???..lol.
> Don't worry, you were a stupid kid before you called me a liar...lol.
Click to expand...

You really ought to visit some malls in White areas.
Assuming you're not afraid to do so.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Slave2the$ said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny. Someone on the right was complaining because blacks are no longer presented as the affluent type on TV any more. So people complain when they're seen in a more real light, and then when they're presented as intelligent, rich, etc, people on the right STILL COMPLAIN.
> 
> Nothing you can do if people want to complain, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The problem is 99% of blacks in tv ads are depicted as intelligent. While 99% of whites are depicted as baffoons. When just 1 race is depicted in an ad it's no problem. But when both are in the ad this is the result 99% of the time. Why would they do this?
Click to expand...


Why do you care? Does it make 99% of blacks intelligence and 99% of white buffoons? Surely an intelligent person wouldn't give a damn. 

Also, in my view of how people see things, it's that people only notice what they're looking for. Adverts where white people aren't appearing as idiots and you'll ignore it, only noticing when they are looking like buffoons. 

Unless of course you can prove your claim, or at least have a stab at it. 

Show five adverts where you believe this is the case.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are incorrect.  Look up anecdotal on Wikipedia.
> A certain number of anecdotes exceeds the number of incidents that can be labeled anecdotal.
Click to expand...

Stop...he's going to call you "anti-white" next...
You just have different perspectives of your racism.


----------



## NCC1701

82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up

The black man and his inability to provide


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are incorrect.  Look up anecdotal on Wikipedia.
> A certain number of anecdotes exceeds the number of incidents that can be labeled anecdotal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop...he's going to call you "anti-white" next...
> You just have different perspectives of your racism.
Click to expand...

I deal with the reality I encounter.


----------



## reconmark

Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument i was taking on you relentless dumbass. Did you look up the welfare number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have lost the argument and the only way to try to save face is to deflect from the topic???
> Sorry sonny...the fact remains...nobody wants the cornball white guy, including beautiful white women...
> 
> No comments on the links I posted showing the increased rates of inter-racial marriage???..lol.
> Don't worry, you were a stupid kid before you called me a liar...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really ought to visit some malls in White areas.
> Assuming you're not afraid to do so.
Click to expand...

You really out to visit some Malls where real people shop...but again, you may be scared.


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> I think they're just as intelligent as anyone else; it's their school systems and the resultant peer pressure that fails them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are incorrect.  Look up anecdotal on Wikipedia.
> A certain number of anecdotes exceeds the number of incidents that can be labeled anecdotal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop...he's going to call you "anti-white" next...
> You just have different perspectives of your racism.
Click to expand...

He deleted it apparently, only a black dumbass like you can't understand


----------



## NCC1701

Indeependent said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to tests, which is the only way we have to measure it
> 
> 
> 
> I can only relate what I have experienced face to face.
> Sometimes I think they purposely do bad on tests so they won't be ridiculed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal, therefore meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are incorrect.  Look up anecdotal on Wikipedia.
> A certain number of anecdotes exceeds the number of incidents that can be labeled anecdotal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop...he's going to call you "anti-white" next...
> You just have different perspectives of your racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I deal with the reality I encounter.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, only the full data set matters


----------



## frigidweirdo

NCC1701 said:


> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide



Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.


----------



## NCC1701

frigidweirdo said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
Click to expand...

Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone


----------



## Indeependent

reconmark said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are dumber according to all standardized test, they also commit more crime. It is a good thing they breed less with each other
> 
> 
> 
> AKA...I lost the argument of the thread so I must deflect...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument i was taking on you relentless dumbass. Did you look up the welfare number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have lost the argument and the only way to try to save face is to deflect from the topic???
> Sorry sonny...the fact remains...nobody wants the cornball white guy, including beautiful white women...
> 
> No comments on the links I posted showing the increased rates of inter-racial marriage???..lol.
> Don't worry, you were a stupid kid before you called me a liar...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really ought to visit some malls in White areas.
> Assuming you're not afraid to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really out to visit some Malls where real people shop...but again, you may be scared.
Click to expand...

Ad hominem.
I have to go to your malls also.
Black women can get away with eating cupcakes.


----------



## Indeependent

NCC1701 said:


> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide


They have no social pressure to control their sensuality.


----------



## Moonglow

The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...


----------



## NCC1701

Wtf is wrong with you brain dead losers, you really think that the black man who could not provide for black kids can suddenly provide for biracials?


----------



## NCC1701

Indeependent said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> They have no social pressure to control their sensuality.
Click to expand...



In other words they are worthless animals


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you brain dead losers, you really think that the black man who could not provide for black kids can suddenly provide for biracials?


Yes, since many blacks that have white wives do it every day...Now, tell me why some white males are dead beat dads....


----------



## frigidweirdo

NCC1701 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
Click to expand...


Wow, insults.


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...


 White man black women have very stable marriages. Black women strike gold when they can land a white guy


----------



## NCC1701

frigidweirdo said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
Click to expand...


You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.

82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...
> 
> 
> 
> White man black women have very stable marriages. Black women strike gold when they can land a white guy
Click to expand...

So you know every black man, woman, white woman and white man in inter-racial relationships..Wow, you do get around...


----------



## frigidweirdo

NCC1701 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
Click to expand...


Ah, more insults. No, I did not insult you. But you're mighty fine for the ignore list. You can now go back to being in the bar "laughing all the time". 

Bye. 

(Word of advice, insulting shows lack of argument)


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you brain dead losers, you really think that the black man who could not provide for black kids can suddenly provide for biracials?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since many blacks that have white wives do it every day...Now, tell me why some white males are dead beat dads....
Click to expand...

Some is the key word, when comparing populations always use stats, some means nothing.

Are there white worthless people? Of course there are


----------



## NCC1701

frigidweirdo said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, more insults. No, I did not insult you. But you're mighty fine for the ignore list. You can now go back to being in the bar "laughing all the time".
> 
> Bye.
> 
> (Word of advice, insulting shows lack of argument)
Click to expand...


Can't use Google? Gawd what a dumbfuck, I made a specific point you dickless wonder


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
Click to expand...

You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...
> 
> 
> 
> White man black women have very stable marriages. Black women strike gold when they can land a white guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know every black man, woman, white woman and white man in inter-racial relationships..Wow, you do get around...
Click to expand...



What is wrong with you losers? Look it up, geez it ain't hard. I would post but I cant


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 82% white female mother black male father children on welfare, look it up
> 
> The black man and his inability to provide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
Click to expand...



No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...
> 
> 
> 
> White man black women have very stable marriages. Black women strike gold when they can land a white guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know every black man, woman, white woman and white man in inter-racial relationships..Wow, you do get around...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you losers? Look it up, geez it ain't hard. I would post but I cant
Click to expand...

I see, that one drink has really gone to your head.....another belligerent high guy...


----------



## NCC1701

Are you guys telling me you are incompetant with google?


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can no one provide their own evidence? "Look it up" is the most uneducated thing out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
Click to expand...

So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black girls I've dated never messed with my blood...
> 
> 
> 
> White man black women have very stable marriages. Black women strike gold when they can land a white guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you know every black man, woman, white woman and white man in inter-racial relationships..Wow, you do get around...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you losers? Look it up, geez it ain't hard. I would post but I cant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, that one drink has really gone to your head.....another belligerent high guy...
Click to expand...


Look it up, or is that too hard? Even after a few I am more competent than you?


----------



## Papageorgio

What a bunch of racist assholes! Racism is ignorance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google you dumbfucker, I said I can't link on this smartphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
Click to expand...


Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
Click to expand...

It didn't say anything, it can't talk...


----------



## NCC1701

Papageorgio said:


> What a bunch of racist assholes! Racism is ignorance.
> 
> 
> Sent





Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't say anything, it can't talk...
Click to expand...


Bullshit asshole you are lying. Google 82% biracial kids on welfare


----------



## NCC1701

Now comes the lying. Google 82% biracial kids on welfare and look at the first link up


----------



## NCC1701

70% black kids born out of wedlock and suddenly if black men bang white women they will suddenly be responsible.

You apologists are lying losers


----------



## NCC1701

I also looked up the stats on how many of these kids exist, it is 1 percent or less. It is not some sort of epidemic as the lying loser in here insist. Most white women want a responsible partner, not some animal with a big cock


----------



## NCC1701

Crickets.... gee you ask these dipfucks to do some homework and they buckle. There is nothing behind the curtain with these loser lefty race hustling pc sons of whores.

Back to fun, later


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
Click to expand...

Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.


----------



## Vastator

So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White


----------



## Toro

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
Click to expand...


I bet they know how to use a phone!

lol


----------



## WinterBorn

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone my nigga and you too can has you self a good looking white bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend your money on an iPhone grown ass white woman and you won't be stuck with the insecure cornball white guy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And black men have a lot to offer? Lol
Click to expand...


Some do and some don't.   It depends on the individual, not the skin color.


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White


And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?


----------



## Death Angel

NCC1701 said:


> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself


I'm assuming he be a black male working hard providing for his white woman and kids. Ain't got experience usin' no googley shit.


----------



## Death Angel

Here ya go. I does it fer ya 

SHOCKING NEW STUDY!!! BIRACIAL Children With BLACK FATHERS . . . Are 92% Born OUT OF WEDLOCK . . . And 82% Are On WELFARE!!! (Wow - That's CRAZY) - MediaTakeOut.com™


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
Click to expand...


This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.

The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
Click to expand...


Someone too stupid to read why I can't is obviously a shitbrained troll


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
Click to expand...

It means nothing to me. I was posting what a previous poster was unable to post from his phone. Just helping a brother out.


----------



## Moonglow

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
Click to expand...

When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


Klans-boy, are you still mad because I married one of your white women?


----------



## NCC1701

Toro said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You insulted me first asswipe, I said I cannot link tonight. I am at a bar on travel using my smartphone. Laughing all the time.
> 
> 82% black father white mother kids on welfare. Look it up
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...
Click to expand...


A few beers in and I am still more competent than you. 

Getting laid, lol. You guys just love that high school insult shit.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies. 

Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.


----------



## NCC1701

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies.
> 
> Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.



Are you paying their way? Are they going to be productive? If so I don't care, but your own tribe may care


----------



## Moonglow

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few beers in and I am still more competent than you.
> 
> Getting laid, lol. You guys just love that high school insult shit.
Click to expand...

Why you are so intelligent and above everyone else, you devolve into insults to prove your superiority of intellect...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

NCC1701 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies.
> 
> Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying their way? Are they going to be productive? If so I don't care, but your own tribe may care
Click to expand...

They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people. 

Bull effing shit!


----------



## Toro

NCC1701 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links
Click to expand...


You should learn how, Cletus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCC1701

Moonglow said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A new study by the liberal Brookings Institute has found a jump in numbers of interracial couples across all races in the United States.*
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, it was discovered that black women marry outside their race less often than black men. Only 9 percent of black women date or marry white men, while 24 percent of black males end up with white women.
> 
> But, even as black and white relationships are less likely, William H. Frey of Brookings says that the number is still significant and shows how America is changing.
> 
> Frey noted, “as black-white marriages were prohibited in 16 states until 1967. The fact that nearly three in 10 new black marriages are multiracial with most of them to white spouses reflects an important shift toward blurring a long-held color line in the United States.”
> 
> 
> *Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?*
> 
> *The trend toward more interracial marriages is undoubtedly related, at least in part, to changing social norms. Our previous surveys have documented growing acceptance among the public. In 2014, 37% of Americans said having more people of different races marrying each other was a good thing for society, up from 24% four years earlier. Only 9% in 2014 said this trend was a bad thing for society, and 51% said it doesn’t make much difference.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few beers in and I am still more competent than you.
> 
> Getting laid, lol. You guys just love that high school insult shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you are so intelligent and above everyone else, you devolve into insults to prove your superiority of intellect...
Click to expand...


What is up with you guys? This is is an anonymous internet forum, who the hell would come here to prove their own superiority?

It is the ideas that matter, that is it.


----------



## NCC1701

Toro said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should learn how, Cletus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
Don't give a flying fuck shitbucket


----------



## NCC1701

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies.
> 
> Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying their way? Are they going to be productive? If so I don't care, but your own tribe may care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people.
> 
> Bull effing shit!
Click to expand...


I really did not care that much about it but these left wing goosesteppers keep shoving it in my face. I can be talking about any topic with the blacks in here and out it comes, the old ' we are banging your women meme '

Good for you, 4 is quite a load, if you want more then you better get a valium prescription


----------



## Toro

NCC1701 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare. Also look up divorce rate of white women black father which is 4 times the rate with white men.
> 
> Black men are still losers, doesnt matter who they breed with. I am glad to see the black race being lightened however
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few beers in and I am still more competent than you.
> 
> Getting laid, lol. You guys just love that high school insult shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you are so intelligent and above everyone else, you devolve into insults to prove your superiority of intellect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is up with you guys? This is is an anonymous internet forum, who the hell would come here to prove their own superiority?
> 
> It is the ideas that matter, that is it.
Click to expand...


Clearly, you come here to prove your superiority, Cletus. Too bad your skin colour is what you need to cling on to for your self-esteem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

NCC1701 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies.
> 
> Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying their way? Are they going to be productive? If so I don't care, but your own tribe may care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people.
> 
> Bull effing shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did not care that much about it but these left wing goosesteppers keep shoving it in my face. I can be talking about any topic with the blacks in here and out it comes, the old ' we are banging your women meme '
> 
> Good for you, 4 is quite a load, if you want more then you better get a valium prescription
Click to expand...

Isn't it funny that there are no sane, rational blacks on this forum?  The only blacks here are all rabid freaks.


----------



## NCC1701

Toro said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's too stupid to figure out how to post a link really shouldn't be denigrating others.
> 
> 
> 
> When one is a sidewalk licking drunk, what else do you get? He'd be a little more tolerable if he could ever get laid, but, his boyfriend won't touch him anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few beers in and I am still more competent than you.
> 
> Getting laid, lol. You guys just love that high school insult shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you are so intelligent and above everyone else, you devolve into insults to prove your superiority of intellect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is up with you guys? This is is an anonymous internet forum, who the hell would come here to prove their own superiority?
> 
> It is the ideas that matter, that is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, you come here to prove your superiority, Cletus. Too bad your skin colour is what you need to cling on to for your self-esteem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Clearly you have some inferiority issues to deal with, try something easier, something you may feel you are actually good at


----------



## NCC1701

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love rubbing it in the faces of neo nazi boys. I married one their white women and fouled their bowl of pure white milk with half red babies.
> 
> Ha, ha ha! Fuck you!  Four isn't enough, maybe I'll make some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying their way? Are they going to be productive? If so I don't care, but your own tribe may care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people.
> 
> Bull effing shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did not care that much about it but these left wing goosesteppers keep shoving it in my face. I can be talking about any topic with the blacks in here and out it comes, the old ' we are banging your women meme '
> 
> Good for you, 4 is quite a load, if you want more then you better get a valium prescription
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it funny that there are no sane, rational blacks on this forum?  The only blacks here are all rabid freaks.
Click to expand...


It is depressing, almost as depressing as the larger national picture. I am convinced they are a permanent group of underachieving whiners enabled by the white left


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
Click to expand...

No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.

And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.

I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You meant to say, in a slurred intoxicated way, that that 82% of non-married bi-racial kids are on welfare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links
Click to expand...

Moron....

If you can type with your phone... you can post a link.


----------



## Toro

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit for brains, I googled it, try it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron....
> 
> If you can type with your phone... you can post a link.
Click to expand...


He needs a black man to show him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
Click to expand...


I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.

82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show


----------



## NCC1701

Toro said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did I rummy...Even though you claimed you couldn't.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit I said I could not paste links. So what did yours say? I did look it up, but I had also before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they know how to use a phone!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Right douche canoe, phones are custom made for copy- pasting of links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron....
> 
> If you can type with your phone... you can post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He needs a black man to show him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Oh man, the children think they have something on me, lol, it only shows you are a shitnizzle with nothing to say


----------



## Death Angel

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people.




And this is why injuns no longer really exist. They're all more like Elizabeth Warren than Tonto. Another race of alcoholics disappears from the planet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

Death Angel said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cared very much. Ironically, white bigots are very few, but if an American Indian marries outside the tribe, red bigots come in stampedes. It really rubs against the Leftist narrative that the country is teeming with white bigots, but NA's are a noble and peaceful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why injuns no longer really exist. They're all more like Elizabeth Warren than Tonto. Another race of alcoholics disappears from the planet.
Click to expand...


There's this girl that's been on my mind
All the time, Sussudio oh oh
Now she don't even know my name
But I think she likes me just the same
Sussudio oh oh


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
Click to expand...

Hey, give me some credit here.

I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....

I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.

And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.


----------



## reconmark

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
Click to expand...

You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...

He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
It failed....


----------



## Katzndogz

I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise.  Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists.  People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.


----------



## MikeK

frigidweirdo said:


> So when an Asian breeds with a white then the Asians are improving the white's bloodline then?


Based on existing IQ statistics, I would think so.  

Some very entertaining evidence here:


----------



## reconmark

Tipsycatlover said:


> I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise.  Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists.  People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.


Your stupidity knows no bounds...
So white women are marrying people they don't like so that they aren't seen as racist???...and you want to stick with this...lol.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise.  Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists.  People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.


The most recent I found was from 2010...






... also on the rise is approval of such marriages...






... which also means the racists he are among only 4% nationally who still disapprove. And their numbers are dwindling.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise.  Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists.  People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no bounds...
> So white women are marrying people they don't like so that they aren't seen as racist???...and you want to stick with this...lol.
Click to expand...

I know it's just an anecdote, but my white wife married me out of pity, and her family, highly liberal, encouraged it at every step. I'm the luckiest man in the world that this white angel deigned to marry a benighted red savage like me.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...Who's Fault is It? 92% of Biracial Children Born to Black Fathers Out of Wedlock; 82% on Welfare. - Beyond Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
Click to expand...


You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.

I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.

I give you no credit


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
Click to expand...



You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid


----------



## mdk

It is amazing what dumb shit will get some people's knickers in a twist. Too funny.


----------



## Katzndogz

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise.  Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists.  People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.
> 
> 
> 
> Your stupidity knows no bounds...
> So white women are marrying people they don't like so that they aren't seen as racist???...and you want to stick with this...lol.
Click to expand...

Why did you find it necessary to lie and misstate what I said?

Come back when you can be honest.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think an un-scientific poll proves... what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
Click to expand...

Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> 
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
Click to expand...

Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....


----------



## Katzndogz

reconmark said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
Click to expand...

Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.


----------



## reconmark

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
Click to expand...

_*I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise. Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists. People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.*_
*
If inter racial marriage wasent an issue, why did you post the above bullcrap????*


----------



## Katzndogz

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise. Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists. People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.*_
> *
> If inter racial marriage wasent an issue, why did you post the above bullcrap????*
Click to expand...

I was addressing a specific post.  Not the topic which is using interracial couples in advertising.


----------



## reconmark

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*I don't think that interracial marriages are on the rise. Interracial relationships are on the rise as more and more white women are pressured into proving they aren't racists. People still look for marriage partners, if they do at all, from their own race.*_
> *
> If inter racial marriage wasent an issue, why did you post the above bullcrap????*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was addressing a specific post.  Not the topic which is using interracial couples in advertising.
Click to expand...

So your point is moot...okay.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has no point, but mine is that the white women doing this are mostly the losers who don't care much about who they breed with. The number is right in line with what black women experience, the sickness that is the black man.
> 
> The overall numbers do not say decent white women are flocking to black men. The I phone image is just another off reality lefty propaganda push
> 
> 
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
Click to expand...



You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
Click to expand...

A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.


----------



## Katzndogz

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.
Click to expand...

Political correctness overrides money, research and psychology.   The advertising is not following public perception, it is trying to create public perception. 

The number of people who find interracial couples offensive  is likely a fraction of a fraction.

The number of people who will just dismiss that advertising without paying it enough attention to "see" it is by far the majority.  Advertising is directed to the most ordinary and broad spectrum consumer who are the most likely to see themselves using that product.   Something other than that goes right into the consumer blind spot.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the number does not jive with what black families experience. At least when it comes to welfare, where 50%,  not 82%, of blacks receive some sort of welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> And again, it's based on unscientific polling where the person doing the survey solicited recipients. Unlike scientific polling, which is 95% reliable due to randomization within a sample population, this poll sought out recipients through advertising, which utterly destroys it's credibility because the participants are no longer random, but selected with market research.
> 
> I knew you were an imbecile when I saw you confess you didn't know how to put a link in a post here on a smart phone (clue: you type the URL or cut and paste it) but seeing you work so hard to establish a point based on an unscientific poll convinces me you're fucking brain-dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
Click to expand...

Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...



NCC1701 said:


> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the origins of his butt hurt rant....
> He was pissed off because I stated that Inter-racial marriages were on the rise and that White women and Black Men have been hooking up since forever...
> 
> He called me a liar and asked for links, as if I wouldn't be able to provide them.
> I provided them and he was stuck on looking the dumb ass, he then deflected into the welfare and assorted racist rant in order to try to save face.
> It failed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness overrides money, research and psychology.   The advertising is not following public perception, it is trying to create public perception.
> 
> The number of people who find interracial couples offensive  is likely a fraction of a fraction.
> 
> The number of people who will just dismiss that advertising without paying it enough attention to "see" it is by far the majority.  Advertising is directed to the most ordinary and broad spectrum consumer who are the most likely to see themselves using that product.   Something other than that goes right into the consumer blind spot.
Click to expand...

No, it's not creating public perception. Interracial couples are already becoming more common among 18-35 year olds and that is [roughly] their target market. They're appealing to a trend, not setting one.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed retarded liberal fucktrucks like you actually want to make an issue about this smartphone thing, it is not as if you have anything of substance to discuss. I don't give a shut about it, I tell people what to Google and if they can't then too bad. Not surprisingly you guys struggle.
> 
> 82% of black households with children get some sort of assistance, once again your inability to look up basic facts is highlighted. You are a self produced clown show
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, give me some credit here.
> 
> I didn't only point out how retarded you are for not knowing how to post a link here using a smart phone....
> 
> I also pointed what an idiot you are for trying to establish a point based on an unscientific poll about 82% of interracial families collect some sort of welfare.
> 
> And the percentage of blacks collecting some form of welfare is 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
Click to expand...

You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a link to a story. You are beyond stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness overrides money, research and psychology.   The advertising is not following public perception, it is trying to create public perception.
> 
> The number of people who find interracial couples offensive  is likely a fraction of a fraction.
> 
> The number of people who will just dismiss that advertising without paying it enough attention to "see" it is by far the majority.  Advertising is directed to the most ordinary and broad spectrum consumer who are the most likely to see themselves using that product.   Something other than that goes right into the consumer blind spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not creating public perception. Interracial couples are already becoming more common among 18-35 year olds and that is [roughly] their target market. They're appealing to a trend, not setting one.
Click to expand...

 
Nobody said there were not becoming more common, I am answering you dumfuks saying there is a big rush of white women to black men. It is maybe more common, but most of the trend is with races other than black and no matter whose kids they make, black men still suck at child support and marriage. Good Women usually want a good provider and father, that has not changed no what leftist drivel you haul out


----------



## candycorn

Your disdain is a clue that they hit the right note socially.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no business talking science when you can't distinguish between all blacks and black single mother households.
> 
> I don't give 2 shits how to link on this new phone, means nothing.
> 
> I give you no credit
> 
> 
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
Click to expand...


I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side


----------



## NCC1701

candycorn said:


> Your disdain is a clue that they hit the right note socially.


Oh that is deep


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Formulating an argument based on an unscientific poll, you are in no position to judge others' credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
Click to expand...

Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>

And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even quote my argument, I do try and cut you slack due to your lowered intellect. My argument was that the white deal parallels the black woman experience with sucky black men.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92% biracial children born out of wedlock 82% on welfare, look it up, the black man at his loser finest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
Click to expand...


So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual. 

I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll quote you citng an unscientific poll as evidence, just so you can't deny it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
Click to expand...

_"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_



<sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking rocket science.</sarcasm>


----------



## NCC1701

WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg


81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> 
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking
Click to expand...

 as usual, nothing but lame insult, not even good at that you slackjaw fuckwit.

It is funny to watch you come up with your grade school taunts, nothing going on upstairs. Good gravy you are stupid


----------



## NCC1701

Black babies born at 70% out of wedlock rate, black single moms using welfare at 82% clip, suddenly if a black man bangs white trash they become responsible? no way, 82 percent is accurate.  

You libs love lying, why is that?


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said that is right in line with how the black man treats black kids and women, and there is plenty of data on that. If you had the brains to follow an argument I would not have to repeat myself
> 
> 
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking rocket science.</sarcasm>
Click to expand...

 
Hey fucktard, you are due for another emoticon or something like that, you got nothing else so why not?


----------



## NCC1701

Well it is pina colada and cigar time. Bye for now.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.


LOLOLOL

Where to begin??

First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you. 

Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.

Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare.  

What an epic fail.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.





NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual, nothing but lame insult, not even good at that you slackjaw fuckwit.
> 
> It is funny to watch you come up with your grade school taunts, nothing going on upstairs. Good gravy you are stupid
Click to expand...




NCC1701 said:


> Black babies born at 70% out of wedlock rate, black single moms using welfare at 82% clip, suddenly if a black man bangs white trash they become responsible? no way, 82 percent is accurate.
> 
> You libs love lying, why is that?





NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can repeat yourself till your blue in the face, you still relied on unscientific polling as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking rocket science.</sarcasm>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fucktard, you are due for another emoticon or something like that, you got nothing else so why not?
Click to expand...




NCC1701 said:


> Well it is pina colada and cigar time. Bye for now.


Laughing my ass off at all of the above. See post #228


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
Click to expand...

 
You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..

My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.

Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34


camarota-welfare-final.pdf


All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
Click to expand...

Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.

Oh well,  c'est la vie.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual, nothing but lame insult, not even good at that you slackjaw fuckwit.
> 
> It is funny to watch you come up with your grade school taunts, nothing going on upstairs. Good gravy you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black babies born at 70% out of wedlock rate, black single moms using welfare at 82% clip, suddenly if a black man bangs white trash they become responsible? no way, 82 percent is accurate.
> 
> You libs love lying, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold your hand and supply data later, as usual I have reality on my side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, suuuure ya do. That's why the only "data" you've referenced so far turned out to originate from an unscientific poll. <smh>
> 
> And how are you gonna supply data? You admitted you're too fucking stupid to post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you think I did on other threads buttwipe? Still on vacation, but I did find it and I am correct about black kids as usual.
> 
> I have better things to do with my life than figuring out smartphone copy paste, don't give a shit if you don't approve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"figuring out smartphone copy paste"_
> 
> 
> 
> <sarcasm>Yeah, it's fucking rocket science.</sarcasm>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fucktard, you are due for another emoticon or something like that, you got nothing else so why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is pina colada and cigar time. Bye for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing my ass off at all of the above. See post #228
Click to expand...


Lol. You dumb bitch


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
Click to expand...


Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
Click to expand...

 
And you have posted exactly zero that supports your opinion, while both my links are consistent. 

Oh well eh? You suck


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
Click to expand...

Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...


> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._


...but then post an article about "black households."



I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.


----------



## reconmark

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, beyond stupid is lower class white folk too damned insecure to mind their own business when it comes to other people's marriages....
> 
> 
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness overrides money, research and psychology.   The advertising is not following public perception, it is trying to create public perception.
> 
> The number of people who find interracial couples offensive  is likely a fraction of a fraction.
> 
> The number of people who will just dismiss that advertising without paying it enough attention to "see" it is by far the majority.  Advertising is directed to the most ordinary and broad spectrum consumer who are the most likely to see themselves using that product.   Something other than that goes right into the consumer blind spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not creating public perception. Interracial couples are already becoming more common among 18-35 year olds and that is [roughly] their target market. They're appealing to a trend, not setting one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody said there were not becoming more common, I am answering you dumfuks saying there is a big rush of white women to black men. It is maybe more common, but most of the trend is with races other than black and no matter whose kids they make, black men still suck at child support and marriage. Good Women usually want a good provider and father, that has not changed no what leftist drivel you haul out
Click to expand...

So you are basically butt hurt and reduced to throwing out as many stereotypes as you can make up because White Women are choosing Black and other men...lol.
Yep Good women want not only Good providers that want a man that is masculine, caring and self confident.
It's not our fault you are none of those things...


----------



## Unkotare

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. ...




Men and women being attracted to each other IS normal. That might be hard for someone of a different 'orientation' to understand.


----------



## theHawk

Funny how they never show the fat ugly white chicks with the black guys, when that is the majority of interracial couples.  Can't blame the black guys for wanting to be with even a fat ugly white chick over any black girl.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> Absolutely fucking disgusting.




Why do you hate cell phones so much?


----------



## Unkotare

reconmark said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the history of this country Black people have been improving the bloodline of white trash...don't be mad because your bloodline was beneath white trash...
Click to expand...



Um, all humans share a bloodline......


----------



## Unkotare

Brynmr said:


> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. .....





Maybe because there has been an increase in them in society?


----------



## guno

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016


that is the real America


----------



## guno

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.  Once it's seen every day on television it will be acceptable.   The media is doing the same thing with homosexuals.
Click to expand...

you are the abnormal one , shit stain


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.  Once it's seen every day on television it will be acceptable.   .....
Click to expand...




You're too late, it already is.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Women are choosing less and less from among those they like.  ....





And you would know this....how?


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 256 gigs on a phone. Thats a lot of freaking space. The fact that theres no headphone jack is stupid though. Who wants to charge their headphones. Wireless headphones are better at the gym though.
> 
> As far as the interacial couple. So freaking what? If advertising like this leads to more interracial couples I dont see how thats a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the basis for the couple.
> 
> Your high school aged daughter comes home with her new black boyfriend.   He seems like a nice young man.  Then your daughter confides in you that she doesn't really like him.  She is only dating him because it makes her look inclusive.  But, he is pressuring her for sex and threatening to spread it around school that she's a racist and secretly likes a white guy.
> 
> Is daughter socially and academically destroyed or does she have sex with a guy she doesn't really like?
Click to expand...








Even for a straw man, that was stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> ....
> 
> Today advertising is being used to guilt trip white girls that don't have a black boyfriend.




You need to get your TV checked.


----------



## Vastator

Unkotare said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the history of this country Black people have been improving the bloodline of white trash...don't be mad because your bloodline was beneath white trash...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, all humans share a bloodline......
Click to expand...

Umm... So do all animals; from humans on down the line... What's your point?


----------



## Unkotare

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit dodge. What effect does interracial dating have on you? What is the actual agenda? That people have the freedom to date who they want? Boy, what a terrible thing, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> They have that right in this degenerate culture. Anybody who hasn't been brainwashed can see how unnatural it is.
> ......
Click to expand...



Men and women being attracted to each other is "unnatural"?


----------



## racialreality9

You have to realize the media and corporations put out this interracial garbage to try to get us to act against our nature, and accept anyone of whatever race.

And in particular, the jews are interested in the black male/white female pairing, because that is a weak spot.

Those of us who live in the real world, and not media fantasy, know how dangerous black men can be.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the history of this country Black people have been improving the bloodline of white trash...don't be mad because your bloodline was beneath white trash...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, all humans share a bloodline......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... So do all animals; from humans on down the line... What's your point?
Click to expand...






That there is no point to all this "bloodline" bullshit.


----------



## WinterBorn

racialreality9 said:


> You have to realize the media and corporations put out this interracial garbage to try to get us to act against our nature, and accept anyone of whatever race.
> 
> And in particular, the jews are interested in the black male/white female pairing, because that is a weak spot.
> 
> Those of us who live in the real world, and not media fantasy, know how dangerous black men can be.



Weak spot?   It is probably more prevalent because of the bad history with white men & black women.   

As far as who is dangerous, I do the same as I go with dogs.   I judge based on the individual.   Unless any race is not dangerous AT ALL, any statistics you show merely shows a difference in frequency.  

But most importantly, it is no one's business but the couple.


----------



## reconmark

racialreality9 said:


> You have to realize the media and corporations put out this interracial garbage to try to get us to act against our nature, and accept anyone of whatever race.
> 
> And in particular, the jews are interested in the black male/white female pairing, because that is a weak spot.
> 
> Those of us who live in the real world, and not media fantasy, know how dangerous black men can be.


Aren't you the same effeminate Indian that was crying crocodile tears in another forum because white people wont accept you...lol.
Kissing ass only gets you so far...
I'm only dangerous to racist assholes, so keep your distance.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> You have to realize the media and corporations put out this interracial garbage to try to get us to act against our nature, and accept anyone of whatever race.
> 
> ....
> 
> Those of us who live in the real world, and not media fantasy, know how dangerous black men can be.




"In the real world," men and women (in most cases) are attracted to one another, seek out one another, and eventually procreate.


----------



## Katzndogz

The only time interracial relationships leave the personal arena where it's no one's business but the couple is when that interracial relationship is used for advertising.  The couple in the commercial most likely aren't in a relationship.   They don't know each other.  They are playing a part in a play called "This is what we want to make the world look like."


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed an increase in mixed relationships in ads. Also whites are typically depicted as stupid while browns are the smart ones.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying to make interracial relationships normal.  Once it's seen every day on television it will be acceptable.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too late, it already is.
Click to expand...


for whites, no they are not, they are 7% of marriages which by definition is not the norm

got any more lies?

Interracial marriage: Who is ‘marrying out’?


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg (600×525)
> http://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22.wpe.../2015/09/WelfareUseHouseholdsWithChildren.jpg
> 
> 
> 81%  just like I said, close enough to 82 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
Click to expand...


hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.


----------



## NCC1701

reconmark said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriages aren't under discussion.  Advertising is under discussion.
> It's possible to mind your own business so much that you don't see the product the interracial couple is advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> A shitload of money, research, and psychology goes into advertising. So if company like Apple is promoting their product using an interracial couple then clearly their market research indicates their product is not going to be hurt by a miniscule number of people who find that offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness overrides money, research and psychology.   The advertising is not following public perception, it is trying to create public perception.
> 
> The number of people who find interracial couples offensive  is likely a fraction of a fraction.
> 
> The number of people who will just dismiss that advertising without paying it enough attention to "see" it is by far the majority.  Advertising is directed to the most ordinary and broad spectrum consumer who are the most likely to see themselves using that product.   Something other than that goes right into the consumer blind spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not creating public perception. Interracial couples are already becoming more common among 18-35 year olds and that is [roughly] their target market. They're appealing to a trend, not setting one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody said there were not becoming more common, I am answering you dumfuks saying there is a big rush of white women to black men. It is maybe more common, but most of the trend is with races other than black and no matter whose kids they make, black men still suck at child support and marriage. Good Women usually want a good provider and father, that has not changed no what leftist drivel you haul out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are basically butt hurt and reduced to throwing out as many stereotypes as you can make up because White Women are choosing Black and other men...lol.
> Yep Good women want not only Good providers that want a man that is masculine, caring and self confident.
> It's not our fault you are none of those things...
Click to expand...


I have shown black men do not provide for their kids with real data, now you blatanly lie about it? just shows what degenerate low IQ fuck ups black men are


----------



## Unkotare

Study: Interracial marriage, acceptance growing - CNN.com


Americans More Accepting of Interracial Couples and Marriages


Acceptance of Interracial Marriage at Record High


Interracial Couples and Marriage More Accepted Among Americans | Huffington Post


----------



## Unkotare

Almost All Millennials Accept Interracial Dating and Marriage


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> Almost All Millennials Accept Interracial Dating and Marriage



acceptance doesn't mean they actually do it dumfucker


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost All Millennials Accept Interracial Dating and Marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acceptance doesn't mean they actually do it dumfucker
Click to expand...



*ahem* the original quote to which I was responding was specifically about "acceptance," genius.


----------



## Mr Natural

I haven't seen the ad but if it disturbs an asshole like the OP author then I'm all for it


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Where to begin??
> 
> First... nothing in there indicates white women with black men, which as you reiterated -- *is your point.* You've now abandoned your own point in exhange of a chart you _think_ benefits you.
> 
> Next... it's a chart indicating black households, not necessarily interracial families.
> 
> Next... the actual data that chart is based on, which you didn't post, indicates percentages based on cost per household, not percentages of households. That chart reflects blacks receive a higher percentage of welfare dollars, not that 81.5% of black households with children are on welfare. usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
Click to expand...

You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.

You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.

Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll. 

Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.


----------



## Katzndogz

Remember they aren't really treated like cattle until they are slaughtered.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Tipsycatlover said:


> Remember they aren't really treated like cattle until they are slaughtered.


Slaves are treated were treated like livestock.


----------



## Katzndogz

LuckyDuck said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember they aren't really treated like cattle until they are slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> Slaves are treated were treated like livestock.
Click to expand...

Slaves were livestock,  but they were not slaughtered and sold by the pound.

If you imagine that my outrage will be tickled by the mention of slavery,  you have an active imagination.  I do not suffer from presentism.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Note:

For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *


----------



## SixFoot

frigidweirdo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So when an Asian breeds with a white then the Asians are improving the white's bloodline then?
Click to expand...


Mathematically, YES!


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are something else, by even the low standards I have for liberals you are certainly king ratfucker. Liar or illiterate, I can't decide..
> 
> My point, for the third time, is that the data for black kids supports the original article on mixed race, making your dismissal of it bullshit. How come you can't grasp that simple concept? Typical liberal, if you cant understand or win, then lie.
> 
> Secondly, I would not be talking failure if I were you, as you can't seem to read. Nevermind your nonsensical bs explanation of the chart that you made up, the original source data below is quite clear that it is percentage households and not cash. Table A8 in the document, page 34
> 
> 
> camarota-welfare-final.pdf
> 
> 
> All right pick one mothertrucker, you are a monumental liar or you are monumentally illiterate. Which is it? you can pick
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
Click to expand...


do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies

Holy fuck you are stupid


----------



## NCC1701

The numbers show blacks don't marry much and divorce at high rates. 70% of their kids are born out of wedlock. When they do marry the blacks in here and their supportive liberal liars would have us believe that white women suddenly are rushing to black men. They are not, by far the highest intermarriages are with Asians, hispanics, and Indians.

Interracial Couples in the United States . . . By the Numbers

*White & Hispanic* – 37 percent of all interracial marriages

*White & Asian* – 13.7 percent

*White & Black* – 7.9 percent


Asspotass says that standardized math scores in the US are the white mans lies, but then he claims white women are flocking to him. If you have any brains, you can figure that BS out. Funny, when I was single it would have very easy to go after a black women as dating sites are full of them, but you will never see a white guy boast about it like a black man does with white women. Tacit admission of their inferiority that white women are a prize.

It should be the black women boasting about landing a white man, the have more stable marriages than all groups, and if a white woman marries a black man, they are twice as likely to get divorced than if she married white.

*White Wife & Asian Husband *– 59 percent more likely to divorce in comparison to same-race white couples
*White Wife & Black Husband *– 50 percent more likely to divorce
*Asian Wife & White Husband *– 4 percent more likely to divorce
*Black Wife & White Husband *– 44 percent _less _likely to divorce.


----------



## NCC1701

flacaltenn said:


> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *



personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, you're too fucking retarded to understand there's nothing in there which speaks to interracial relationships, which you have repeatedly claimed, was your point.
> 
> Oh well,  c'est la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
Click to expand...

Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
Click to expand...

Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.
Click to expand...


what I said liar, was that the latter data supported the first article, it wasn't my fault you were so damned stupid and can't follow it. I never abandoned the first conclusion you shit-mouthed liar, show the post or admit you lied.

You never answered what you are, either really stupid or a compulsive liar after I showed you were wrong about the 82% number on black kids. So which is it?


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I just proved you can't read, so your conclusions are just as retarded
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> 
> 
> 
> _I am on a smartphone and can't post links but look up how 82% of black father white mother children end up on welfare._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
Click to expand...


you keep repeating your lie that I abandoned the interracial number by using the black number as support for it. That is flat out wrong, I stated right away I was using the second number as support for the first.

If black kids homes require welfare at the 82% level, then it is very likely that the kids with white mother and black father do as well. It is very strong support for what you called 'unscientific' poll I the first article. Black men suck no matter who they bang.

You have nothing that backs you up, nothing. yet you continue on as if you have some point because you say so. Sorry to break it to you, but your opinion is worthless.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I said liar, was that the latter data supported the first article, it wasn't my fault you were so damned stupid and can't follow it. I never abandoned the first conclusion you shit-mouthed liar, show the post or admit you lied.
> 
> You never answered what you are, either really stupid or a compulsive liar after I showed you were wrong about the 82% number on black kids. So which is it?
Click to expand...

But you're either stupid or lying or both to claim the latter data supported the former since they each spoke to two different demographics. One was about interracial families while the other was about black households.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... you bitch about black men with white women...
> ​...but then post an article about "black households."
> 
> 
> 
> I would remind you what a loser you are but I'm sure you hear that enough from your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
Click to expand...

And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I said liar, was that the latter data supported the first article, it wasn't my fault you were so damned stupid and can't follow it. I never abandoned the first conclusion you shit-mouthed liar, show the post or admit you lied.
> 
> You never answered what you are, either really stupid or a compulsive liar after I showed you were wrong about the 82% number on black kids. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're either stupid or lying or both to claim the latter data supported the former since they each spoke to two different demographics. One was about interracial families while the other was about black households.
Click to expand...


dumbfuck, it was black households with kids, not black households. you just cant get it straight can you, I say you are incompetant


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you got caught in a lie about chart reading, _black households with children_ was the topic, and it showed you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
Click to expand...


no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what I said liar, was that the latter data supported the first article, it wasn't my fault you were so damned stupid and can't follow it. I never abandoned the first conclusion you shit-mouthed liar, show the post or admit you lied.
> 
> You never answered what you are, either really stupid or a compulsive liar after I showed you were wrong about the 82% number on black kids. So which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you're either stupid or lying or both to claim the latter data supported the former since they each spoke to two different demographics. One was about interracial families while the other was about black households.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dumbfuck, it was black households with kids, not black households. you just cant get it straight can you, I say you are incompetant
Click to expand...

It was about black households. I can't help you're unable to distinguish between black households and interracial families.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You abandoned your own argument. That's how demented it was.
> 
> You started by idiotically claiming families with a black father/white mother end up on welfare 82% of the time.
> 
> Your first attempt to demonstrate that was based on an unscientific poll.
> 
> Your second attempt was to show black households, which fails to show the black father/white mother idiocy you started with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
Click to expand...

The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you actually think by repeating a lie it somehow makes it true? I didn't claim the 82% number, the article did dumfukker, and for the 4th time, what I said was the 82% number from the first article, *was supported by*  the 82% number from the data I provided on black kids. If black men don't support all black kids at that rate, they are likely to do the same with interracial. That is not an abandonment, that was supporting and reiterating what the first article says. You have nothing that refutes me, nothing of any substance but your own insipid lies
> 
> Holy fuck you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
Click to expand...


well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.


----------



## flacaltenn

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderation Note:
> 
> For the sake of discussion -- let's put slavery and family references out of the scope of discussion. It's an AD. That's what the topic is. Don't use it as an excuse to race-bait or identify with racism.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal family? I am taking this thread to be about interracial relationships, off topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you took it off topic when you abandoned your argument about interracial couples and tried to make it about black households.
Click to expand...


There were no specific allegations in what I said. I found ONE marginal instance of a reference to "family" and saw that this CURRENT event had gone way back 250 yrs to slavery.  And the last thing I wanted to do was to interrupt or kill a topic which COULD be great.. Moderation doesn't worry much about content. Just that the topics stay clean and readable and don't wander off into one side or another of a racial "agenda".. 

So don't worry about what I meant. Just stick to the topic and discuss the event.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating a lie? I quoted you talking about interracial families and then trying to prove your claim with numbers that were about black households, not interracial families. That's what you did and here you are, lying by saying I'm lying about what you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
Click to expand...

The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.


> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._


As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...then it is very likely...
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
Click to expand...


wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes your entire argument down the proverbial toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
Click to expand...

The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.


----------



## racialreality9

I'm not even white, but I wouldn't associate with any woman who chose a black man.  If it was a family member, I would disown her.

If white people have lost standards, it's their fault and up to them to correct and shame their wayward women.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> I'm not even white, but I wouldn't associate with any woman who chose a black man.  If it was a family member, I would disown her.
> 
> .......




How fortunate for you that there isn't a woman in the world - of any race - who ever associate with you anyway.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no actually it is quite supportive of the first article, which again liar I didn't say, someone else did.
> 
> 
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
Click to expand...


they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?


----------



## NCC1701

racialreality9 said:


> I'm not even white, but I wouldn't associate with any woman who chose a black man.  If it was a family member, I would disown her.
> 
> If white people have lost standards, it's their fault and up to them to correct and shame their wayward women.




We don't own our women, they are not cattle.  I do judge people by the company they keep and black men suck at just about everything but sports so why would anyone want them? If all a woman wants is a big cock, then she is trash. I have yet to see in person a good looking white woman with a black guy in public, usually they are fat and probably have low self esteem.

Young whites are pretty lost people, I am afraid we spoiled them.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moment your argument comes down to, _"it is very likely,"_  it's over. See ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.

And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well no it isn't, you have nothing but your claim the first article is wrong simply because you said so, that is not evidence and as we can see here in this discussion you are a lying incompetent, so your opinion is worthless about the 82% number in the first article.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _It is important to note that unscientific poll results can rarely be trusted and are merely useful as a means of entertainment._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
Click to expand...


no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers

geezes you old goat, learn to read_


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one was wrong because it was based on unscientific polling, not because I said it was wrong.
> ​As far as your idiocy, _"it is very likely....,'"_ yeah, according to you in defense of your own argument which is based on unscientific polling and unrelated statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
Click to expand...

Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.

One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.

The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.

You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit, the argument is that if the known fact that 82% of black kids get some sort of welfare, then yes it is very likely that 82% of mixed race kids fathered by the same set of losers are also on some sort of welfare. That is not based upon unscientific polling, it supports the 82% number from the first article. You have nothing, only your own worthless opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
Click to expand...


it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste

ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock

In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”

so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?

secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics remain unrelated, I don't care how hard you stomp your feet or shake your cane at the sky. One is about interracial families... the other about black families. You can't extrapolate data from one to apply to the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
Click to expand...

Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.



NCC1701 said:


> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.


There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.

Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have the exact same father demographic but they are unrelated? my god how stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.
> 
> Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."
Click to expand...


I would rather not repeat, but you are an illiterate dumbass who says stuff like this
_'Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples." _
when in fact I just showed you it is_ precisely about black fathers_, and so I have to spend time correcting your incompetence and lies. I would rather not but it seems necessary when dealing with such a dimwitted individual like yourself.

My point stands as well as ever, the first article about black fathers of biracial kids is strongly supported by the black households with children data. Black fathers do not support their kids.

 You tried to use 'household', instead of 'household with children',  data on me once. Now you also try and twist my words to say I am impying the physical presence of the father matters. Nowhere did I say that, all I said was the black fathers do not support their kids. Now you randomly interject that there is some significant amount of white men fathering kids with black women and leaving them which skews the black households with kids data. I called bullshit and I call it again, prove it you ratfuck pathological lying sack of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even white, but I wouldn't associate with any woman who chose a black man.  If it was a family member, I would disown her.
> 
> If white people have lost standards, it's their fault and up to them to correct and shame their wayward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't own our women, they are not cattle.  I do judge people by the company they keep and black men suck at just about everything but sports so why would anyone want them? If all a woman wants is a big cock, then she is trash. I have yet to see in person a good looking white woman with a black guy in public, usually they are fat and probably have low self esteem.
> 
> Young whites are pretty lost people, I am afraid we spoiled them.
Click to expand...





How lonely and insecure must one be to post something like that? Sad.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even white, but I wouldn't associate with any woman who chose a black man.  If it was a family member, I would disown her.
> 
> If white people have lost standards, it's their fault and up to them to correct and shame their wayward women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't own our women, they are not cattle.  I do judge people by the company they keep and black men suck at just about everything but sports so why would anyone want them? If all a woman wants is a big cock, then she is trash. I have yet to see in person a good looking white woman with a black guy in public, usually they are fat and probably have low self esteem.
> 
> Young whites are pretty lost people, I am afraid we spoiled them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lonely and insecure must one be to post something like that? Sad.
Click to expand...


LOL, whatever you say there dripping poop


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> So now all interracial couples are black men/white women?? It's a pity your brain doesn't function normally.
> 
> And again ... two different demographics. One is interracial families ... the other is black families. I also note how you idiotically draw a comparison between the two but not with white families even though interracial families often include a white family member just as they often include a black family member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.
> 
> Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather not repeat, but you are an illiterate dumbass who says stuff like this
> _'Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples." _
> when in fact I just showed you it is_ precisely about black fathers_, and so I have to spend time correcting your incompetence and lies. I would rather not but it seems necessary when dealing with such a dimwitted individual like yourself.
> 
> My point stands as well as ever, the first article about black fathers of biracial kids is strongly supported by the black households with children data. Black fathers do not support their kids.
> 
> You tried to use 'household', instead of 'household with children',  data on me once. Now you also try and twist my words to say I am impying the physical presence of the father matters. Nowhere did I say that, all I said was the black fathers do not support their kids. Now you randomly interject that there is some significant amount of white men fathering kids with black women and leaving them which skews the black households with kids data. I called bullshit and I call it again, prove it you ratfuck pathological lying sack of shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## racialreality9

If you say that you don't own your women, of course yes, that is correct.  A democratic society based on individual rights, sure, a white woman can screw and have kids with a black man.

But the point is social shaming.  There is still the social world, beside and parallel to the legal world.  If white women aren't shamed about this, then indeed the white race in America is in the decline and eventually you will look like Brazil.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> If you say that you don't own your women, of course yes, that is correct.  A democratic society based on individual rights, sure, a white woman can screw and have kids with a black man.
> 
> But the point is social shaming.  There is still the social world, beside and parallel to the legal world.  If white women aren't shamed about this, then indeed the white race in America is in the decline and eventually you will look like Brazil.




You've never met more than 3 people from Brazil in your short life, have you kid?


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it wasn't dumfuk, both stats were for _black fathers
> 
> geezes you old goat, learn to read_
> 
> 
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.
> 
> Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather not repeat, but you are an illiterate dumbass who says stuff like this
> _'Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples." _
> when in fact I just showed you it is_ precisely about black fathers_, and so I have to spend time correcting your incompetence and lies. I would rather not but it seems necessary when dealing with such a dimwitted individual like yourself.
> 
> My point stands as well as ever, the first article about black fathers of biracial kids is strongly supported by the black households with children data. Black fathers do not support their kids.
> 
> You tried to use 'household', instead of 'household with children',  data on me once. Now you also try and twist my words to say I am impying the physical presence of the father matters. Nowhere did I say that, all I said was the black fathers do not support their kids. Now you randomly interject that there is some significant amount of white men fathering kids with black women and leaving them which skews the black households with kids data. I called bullshit and I call it again, prove it you ratfuck pathological lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol, yes, that is all you can an illiterate liar can do, my point was made so sit back and enjoy

still waiting for your data on how many white men bang those ghetto black chicks an then leave them as you claim. ....what? you have none?


----------



## NCC1701

racialreality9 said:


> If you say that you don't own your women, of course yes, that is correct.  A democratic society based on individual rights, sure, a white woman can screw and have kids with a black man.
> 
> But the point is social shaming.  There is still the social world, beside and parallel to the legal world.  If white women aren't shamed about this, then indeed the white race in America is in the decline and eventually you will look like Brazil.



there is not large numbers doing it as the numbers show, it is only these liberal and black liars in here claiming it to be so. When they do breed with blacks, they find out just how awful black men are with supporting their kids


----------



## Faun

NCC1701 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron .... and I hate to insult morons like that, buuut ..... Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples.
> 
> One was about interracial families. That is not about black fathers since in many instances, the interracial family includes a white father.
> 
> The other was about black households. In many cases, there is no father present in the household. In other cases, the father who fled was white.
> 
> You cannot possibly extrapolate the idiocy you're peddling with that data. I don't care how disfunctional you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.
> 
> Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather not repeat, but you are an illiterate dumbass who says stuff like this
> _'Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples." _
> when in fact I just showed you it is_ precisely about black fathers_, and so I have to spend time correcting your incompetence and lies. I would rather not but it seems necessary when dealing with such a dimwitted individual like yourself.
> 
> My point stands as well as ever, the first article about black fathers of biracial kids is strongly supported by the black households with children data. Black fathers do not support their kids.
> 
> You tried to use 'household', instead of 'household with children',  data on me once. Now you also try and twist my words to say I am impying the physical presence of the father matters. Nowhere did I say that, all I said was the black fathers do not support their kids. Now you randomly interject that there is some significant amount of white men fathering kids with black women and leaving them which skews the black households with kids data. I called bullshit and I call it again, prove it you ratfuck pathological lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yes, that is all you can an illiterate liar can do, my point was made so sit back and enjoy
> 
> still waiting for your data on how many white men bang those ghetto black chicks an then leave them as you claim. ....what? you have none?
Click to expand...


----------



## NCC1701

Faun said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is getting really old, I mean arguing with an absolute braindead douchecan who cannot read or think is like brushing my teeth with dogshit toothpaste
> 
> ok fucktard, read this without moving your lips: the first study was about biracials with BLACK FATHERS
> here is a separate link to the same study. Study Claims 92% of Biracial Children with Black Dads are Born out of Wedlock
> 
> In an independent study on the Social Science Research Network “Examining the Birth Trends, Family Structure, Economic Standing, Paternal Relationships, and Emotional Stability of Biracial Children with African American Fathers,” Tiffany Calloway, B.S. J.M, claimed “92% of biracial children *with African American fathers* are born out of wedlock and 82% end up on government assistance.”
> 
> so far so good, eh dumbshit? _*could you follow that?*_ so are you going get smarter and are you going to quit lying about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating your moronic nonsense doesn't help you. The first study was still based off of unscientific polling. The second is still about a different demographic which lends nothing to the first.
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> secondly in the study with percentage of black households_* WITH  KIDS*_ (another point you lied about)  use welfare at an 82% clip, after once again you showed that you cannot read. This is all cases, father there or not, and if the father fled the number is likely higher. Now you _*assume with out any supporting data *_that there is a significant number of white fathers that fled these black women and that these households have significant numbers of biracial kids born to white fathers! prove it liar, _*prove it or admit you lied.*_ So suddenly it is the_ black women chasing white men_, LOL, gawd you are one stupid fukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no lie as I never denied either study included kids. Hell, I even pointed out that in black households, there are many cases where there is no *father* present in the household. In other cases, the *father* who fled was white.
> 
> Apparently, you're too fucking retarded to comprehend the implication of the use of the noun, *"father,"* in respect to "kids."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather not repeat, but you are an illiterate dumbass who says stuff like this
> _'Neither stat was about black men, though they included black men in their samples." _
> when in fact I just showed you it is_ precisely about black fathers_, and so I have to spend time correcting your incompetence and lies. I would rather not but it seems necessary when dealing with such a dimwitted individual like yourself.
> 
> My point stands as well as ever, the first article about black fathers of biracial kids is strongly supported by the black households with children data. Black fathers do not support their kids.
> 
> You tried to use 'household', instead of 'household with children',  data on me once. Now you also try and twist my words to say I am impying the physical presence of the father matters. Nowhere did I say that, all I said was the black fathers do not support their kids. Now you randomly interject that there is some significant amount of white men fathering kids with black women and leaving them which skews the black households with kids data. I called bullshit and I call it again, prove it you ratfuck pathological lying sack of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yes, that is all you can an illiterate liar can do, my point was made so sit back and enjoy
> 
> still waiting for your data on how many white men bang those ghetto black chicks an then leave them as you claim. ....what? you have none?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


better that than lie again, I agree


----------



## Unkotare

Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?



you are drawn to any thread on race like a fly on shit


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are drawn to any thread ......
Click to expand...



Are you still scared of the Ad? Still scared of the fact that people get together regardless of your irrational obsessions?


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are drawn to any thread ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still scared of the Ad? Still scared of the fact that people get together regardless of your irrational obsessions?
Click to expand...


LOL, are you afraid I won't bow to your authority on such matters?


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are drawn to any thread ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still scared of the Ad? Still scared of the fact that people get together regardless of your irrational obsessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, are you afraid I won't bow to your authority on such matters?
Click to expand...



No. Now, answer my question.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are drawn to any thread ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still scared of the Ad? Still scared of the fact that people get together regardless of your irrational obsessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, are you afraid I won't bow to your authority on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now, answer my question.
Click to expand...


whoa whow whow.... YES SIR!


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is all the hand-wringing over a cell phone ad still going on? Are the race-obsessed still emoting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are drawn to any thread ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still scared of the Ad? Still scared of the fact that people get together regardless of your irrational obsessions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, are you afraid I won't bow to your authority on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Now, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whoa whow whow.... YES SIR!
Click to expand...



Well?


----------



## Unkotare

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White....




Men and women being attracted to each other is perfectly "normal," and always has been. So-called "race-mixing" is a false term since we are all once race. Human beings have been getting together in every which way since the beginning. We would not be here otherwise. Only fools and cowards obsess over insignificant, irrelevant, superficial differences in appearance. People should be taken as individuals, not faceless members of fabricated 'groups.'


----------



## racialreality9

While I agree men and women will indeed get together, what I observe is only the really trashy non black women go for black men.

So, if they mate, they are producing what is sure to be mixed kids of low quality.

The highest quality white people almost always go for each other.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> .....what I observe is only ......




What you observe is limited to what you can see out the basement window, kid. There is a real world out there you might want to visit someday.


----------



## racialreality9

What I observe is what I see for myself every day.

You need to get up from that computer screen every now and then and stop jacking off to so much black porn.  I know you wish you were built like the negros, but still. hitting the gym is the better option.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> What I observe is what I see for myself every day.
> 
> .....




Which is nothing but feet walking by the basement window.


----------



## Moonglow

racialreality9 said:


> What I observe is what I see for myself every day.
> 
> You need to get up from that computer screen every now and then and stop jacking off to so much black porn.  I know you wish you were built like the negros, but still. hitting the gym is the better option.


Pussy is pussy, boy, your penis don't care..


----------



## racialreality9

Unkotare said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I observe is what I see for myself every day.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is nothing but feet walking by the basement window.
Click to expand...


Like I said, stop jerking off and get out and there in the real world.  What you will see is the only white women going for black men are ugly and trashy.

I know this doesn't fit into your narrative of the rich, handsome, noble, manly black man coupling with the beautiful, virgin blondes and living happily ever after with their mixed race kids who will end up beating the white man.  You are living in complete denial of reality.  In fact, I know you may not like it, but I actually see short Asian men with better looking white women.

Your posts prove either you are black and oh so upset that you can only get fat, diseased pussy, or you are completely cuckolded by them.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I observe is what I see for myself every day.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is nothing but feet walking by the basement window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... What you will see is the only white women going for black men are ugly and trashy.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...



You've made clear what you _want_ to believe, basement-boy. Get out of the basement and meet some real people.


----------



## racialreality9

I have met thousands of people, seen millions of people, and not once outside of the media have I seen a black man with a good lucking white female.

Get out of your basement, out of your fantasy land, and stop jerking off to black porn.  You can't think straight because of it.


----------



## Moonglow

racialreality9 said:


> I have met thousands of people, seen millions of people, and not once outside of the media have I seen a black man with a good lucking white female.
> 
> Get out of your basement, out of your fantasy land, and stop jerking off to black porn.  You can't think straight because of it.


I believe that is really none of your business who gets together with whom.......


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> I have met thousands of people, seen millions of people.....





Nobody believes that, kid. If you just want to declare your racist fear and insecurity, go ahead. But stop pretending you have any familiarity with the real world.


----------



## racialreality9

Why are you so desperate to prove that black men are coupling with white women?

What does that prove about yourself...that you are an insecure black man, not getting any except for std ridden black pussy, and you are so desperate to land the virginal blonde?


----------



## Unkotare

Who is basement-boy talking to?


----------



## racialreality9

I am not in a basement and I am addressing you, Unkotare.

I am calling you a loser black man who has never been able to land a good looking woman in his life, and never will.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> I am not in a basement and I am addressing you, Unkotare.
> 
> I am calling you a loser black man who has never been able to land a good looking woman in his life, and never will.





You are deeply disturbed, kid. Wrong on all counts, basement boy.


----------



## WinterBorn

racialreality9 said:


> I have met thousands of people, seen millions of people, and not once outside of the media have I seen a black man with a good lucking white female.
> 
> Get out of your basement, out of your fantasy land, and stop jerking off to black porn.  You can't think straight because of it.



Then you DO need to get out more.  I have seen plenty of very attractive white women with black men.  To claim otherwise is laughable.


----------



## dfens

The only result of a black man / white female coupling is going to be mixed race kids who will have all sorts of identity issues, and likely a battered wife and divorce.

Don't believe the lying media.  Now, everybody can make their own choice, obviously, but white women who have intelligence and self respect know they are better off with a good white man.


----------



## Unkotare

dfens said:


> The only result of a black man / white female coupling is going to be mixed race kids who will have all sorts of identity issues, and likely a battered wife and divorce.






More sniveling nonsense.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> The only result of a black man / white female coupling is going to be mixed race kids who will have all sorts of identity issues, and likely a battered wife and divorce.
> 
> Don't believe the lying media.  Now, everybody can make their own choice, obviously, but white women who have intelligence and self respect know they are better off with a good white man.



I see you added the qualifier "good" for the white man, but want to lump all black men together.  That speaks volumes.


----------



## Faun

dfens said:


> The only result of a black man / white female coupling is going to be mixed race kids who will have all sorts of identity issues, and likely a battered wife and divorce.
> 
> Don't believe the lying media.  Now, everybody can make their own choice, obviously, but white women who have intelligence and self respect know they are better off with a good white man.


Trump voter?


----------



## dfens

Just look at these black men.  No impulse control, violent, can't hold down jobs, can't support their families.  Run from cops then complain when cops take them down.

Only the most foolish white woman would pair up with them.


----------



## Unkotare

dfens said:


> Just look at these black men.  No impulse control, violent, can't hold down jobs, can't support their families.  Run from cops then complain when cops take them down.
> 
> Only the most foolish white woman would pair up with them.




...says the virgin who has never so much as touched a woman of any race...


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Just look at these black men.  No impulse control, violent, can't hold down jobs, can't support their families.  Run from cops then complain when cops take them down.
> 
> Only the most foolish white woman would pair up with them.



Just by way of an FYI, there are white men who fit the same description.    And many black men do not fit your description.   Do let the women decide for themselves.


----------



## dfens

Of course, anybody can pair up with who they want.  Yeah, freedom and all of that.
But, we all know that no self respecting white woman would go for a black man.  And we know that those that do, their lives are most likely going to be miserable.

This "happy smiling" black male/white female coupling which is promoted by the media is BS.


----------



## Unkotare

dfens said:


> Of course, anybody can pair up with who they want.  Yeah, freedom and all of that.
> But, we all know that no self respecting white woman would go for a black man.  And we know that those that do, their lives are most likely going to be miserable.
> 
> This "happy smiling" black male/white female coupling which is promoted by the media is BS.






You poor, frightened little thing.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Of course, anybody can pair up with who they want.  Yeah, freedom and all of that.
> But, we all know that no self respecting white woman would go for a black man.  And we know that those that do, their lives are most likely going to be miserable.
> 
> This "happy smiling" black male/white female coupling which is promoted by the media is BS.



We all know nothing of the kind.   You are wanting to generalize too much.  Plenty of self respecting women find the mate they want, regardless of skin color.


----------



## dfens

The black male / white female coupling will result in messed up kids, battery, and divorce.  Don't believe the lying media that these are smiling, happy, people, these are all actors paid to smile in front of the video cameras.

And yes, I do generalize.  Generalizations are based on experience.


----------



## Unkotare

dfens said:


> ...
> 
> And yes, I do generalize.  Generalizations are based on experience.




Yes, you do spam. You posted this same whiny, cowardly nonsense before.


----------



## Unkotare

Multiracial in America


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/30/us/30mixed.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> The black male / white female coupling will result in messed up kids, battery, and divorce.  Don't believe the lying media that these are smiling, happy, people, these are all actors paid to smile in front of the video cameras.
> 
> And yes, I do generalize.  Generalizations are based on experience.



Too bad so many biracial couples do not fit your description and do many regular couples do.


----------



## dfens

Many people here just think in terms of boys and girls getting together, or sex, you have a very limited, short term vision.  I think of the big picture, of what actually happens down the road.

The happiest couples and families are one race.  Without question.  Yes, some mixed families will work out, but the divorce rate is much higher, the kids will have problems, etc.

This is especially true for black male / white female coupling.  It's going to end in disaster on a long enough timeline.  For example, most likely the white female will be unaccepted or even abused by the black man's family and friends.  Black females are notorious for hating some of the white females who "steal" their men.

And the chances of the black man dropping out and having trouble with child support is very high.

The best white people marry and have kids with each other.  Sorry, blacks, and jews, you can hate it all you want but it's a fact.


----------



## Unkotare

Frightened, insecure little (very *little*) thing. ^^^^^


----------



## Unkotare

http://www.celsius.lshtm.ac.uk/documents/Feng mix union dissolution public.pdf


"The results do not support the heterogamy model which posits that the risk of divorce for mixed-ethnic unions is higher than the risk of divorce for the corresponding origin groups."


----------



## Unkotare

Interracial marriages at an all-time high, study says - CNN.com


----------



## JQPublic1

Vastator said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but if Ben Carson impregnated Sarah Palin..any intelligence  in their offspring would definitely be  from HIS side!


----------



## JQPublic1

L.K.Eder said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG; that thug is strangling the lady.
Click to expand...

Naw, that comes later during the deep throat swallowing game.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's it anti-white and not anti-black?
> 
> Also, if you don't want to hang around with people because of their color, then better for those of a different color it would seem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for a nig to breed with a white improves the nigs blood line. Conversely when a white breeds with a nig it diminishes said bloodline. Therefore it is a gain for the nig at the expense of the white. No one can really blame a nig for wanting to improve it's bloodline. But one has to wonder what could cause such self loathing amongst white women to want to diminish their own blood line. Daddy issues, and self esteem are likely the prime culprets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but if Ben Carson impregnated Sarah Palin..any intelligence  in their offspring would definitely be  from HIS side!
Click to expand...






What state were you governor of?


----------



## jillian

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The media puts this stuff out there to make impressionable young minds think this is normal. Race mixing is anti-White.
> 
> 
> Apple Events - Keynote September 2016



tissue, kkker?


----------



## JQPublic1

SHHHH Don't tell these fools that the woman  in Apple's advertisement is not Caucasian but is a light skinned Black woman like Denise Williams.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Many people here just think in terms of boys and girls getting together, or sex, you have a very limited, short term vision.  I think of the big picture, of what actually happens down the road.
> 
> The happiest couples and families are one race.  Without question.  Yes, some mixed families will work out, but the divorce rate is much higher, the kids will have problems, etc.
> 
> This is especially true for black male / white female coupling.  It's going to end in disaster on a long enough timeline.  For example, most likely the white female will be unaccepted or even abused by the black man's family and friends.  Black females are notorious for hating some of the white females who "steal" their men.
> 
> And the chances of the black man dropping out and having trouble with child support is very high.
> 
> The best white people marry and have kids with each other.  Sorry, blacks, and jews, you can hate it all you want but it's a fact.



Once again you throw generalities around like facts, discuss poor or uneducated blacks, and then try to compare them to "Tge best white peoples...".

Do you have any actual evidence that interracial relationships always end in abuse?   You know, something beyond your own biased opinion & view?


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> http://www.celsius.lshtm.ac.uk/documents/Feng mix union dissolution public.pdf
> 
> 
> "The results do not support the heterogamy model which posits that the risk of divorce for mixed-ethnic unions is higher than the risk of divorce for the corresponding origin groups."


.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Many people here just think in terms of boys and girls getting together, or sex, you have a very limited, short term vision.  I think of the big picture, of what actually happens down the road.
> 
> The happiest couples and families are one race.  Without question.  Yes, some mixed families will work out, but the divorce rate is much higher, the kids will have problems, etc.
> 
> This is especially true for black male / white female coupling.  It's going to end in disaster on a long enough timeline.  For example, most likely the white female will be unaccepted or even abused by the black man's family and friends.  Black females are notorious for hating some of the white females who "steal" their men.
> 
> And the chances of the black man dropping out and having trouble with child support is very high.
> 
> The best white people marry and have kids with each other.  Sorry, blacks, and jews, you can hate it all you want but it's a fact.




Ok, I am finally at a keyboard instead of on a phone.   Here are the biggest problems with your nonsense.

First of all, you are apparently basing this all on your own experiences and observations.  Pretty small sample to be using to indict every interracial couple.

How many interracial married couples do you actually know?    There are about 180k interracial marriages per year (as of 2014).  Lets say, for the sake of discussion, that you know 100 interracial married couples (way over the real number, but thats ok).   That would mean you are basing your arguments on 0.06% of the interracial couples who marry every year.  99.94% of them you are clueless about.

As for domestic violence, your claims are that she will experience domestic violence.  I am calling bullshit on that.  If you only said there might be an increase in possibility, I might buy it.  But you are virtually guaranteeing it.

Are you aware of how common domestic violence already is?   1 in 3 women will experience domestic violence at least once in their lifetime.  1 in 5 women will experience severe physical violence by an intimate partner in their lifetime.   So spare us the nonsense of "the best white people..." because they are committing acts of domestic violence too.  It cuts across all races and classes.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Many people here just think in terms of boys and girls getting together, or sex, you have a very limited, short term vision.  I think of the big picture, of what actually happens down the road.
> 
> The happiest couples and families are one race.  Without question.  Yes, some mixed families will work out, but the divorce rate is much higher, the kids will have problems, etc.
> 
> This is especially true for black male / white female coupling.  It's going to end in disaster on a long enough timeline. * For example, most likely the white female will be unaccepted or even abused by the black man's family and friends.  Black females are notorious for hating some of the white females who "steal" their men.*
> 
> And the chances of the black man dropping out and having trouble with child support is very high.
> 
> The best white people marry and have kids with each other.  Sorry, blacks, and jews, you can hate it all you want but it's a fact.



Not nearly as notorious as white men getting mad because black guys "stole their women".


----------



## dfens

The difference between white men and black women getting mad is this:
-White men, at least the ones who are reasonably fit and competent, have their pick, really; so if a few white women are taken by black men, that's not a big threat, because there are so many other white women who will go for them, let alone women of other races
-Black women really have it tough, their chances of landing a quality black man let alone another race is low, which means that every black man who goes for a white woman is a potential mate who is lost

White women who go for black men:  you will feel the wrath of the black woman.  Guaranteed.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> The difference between white men and black women getting mad is this:
> -White men, at least the ones who are reasonably fit and competent, have their pick, really; so if a few white women are taken by black men, that's not a big threat, because there are so many other white women who will go for them, let alone women of other races
> -Black women really have it tough, their chances of landing a quality black man let alone another race is low, which means that every black man who goes for a white woman is a potential mate who is lost
> 
> White women who go for black men:  you will feel the wrath of the black woman.  Guaranteed.



LMAO!!    You can tell that to the black men who were lynched for looking at white women.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> The difference between white men and black women getting mad is this:
> -White men, at least the ones who are reasonably fit and competent, have their pick, really; so if a few white women are taken by black men, that's not a big threat, because there are so many other white women who will go for them, let alone women of other races
> -Black women really have it tough, their chances of landing a quality black man let alone another race is low, which means that every black man who goes for a white woman is a potential mate who is lost
> 
> White women who go for black men:  you will feel the wrath of the black woman.  Guaranteed.



First it was only ugly or fat white women who went out with black guys.  Then it was "They are using you and will never respect you".  Then it was a claim that they will always be abused by a black male.   Now it is black women who will abuse them?

I tell you what.  If it is an underage girl, feel free to call the cops.   Otherwise, it is none of your business.  let these adult women make their own choices, and you worry about your own shortcomings.  M'kay?


----------



## Dot Com

This does seem to be happening alot.


----------



## dfens

Winterborn, if it's none of my business, it's none of your business either.

And yes, white women who go for black men face a harsh life lesson along many fronts:
1)  chances of spousal abuse and divorce are high
2)  chances that they will not feel attached to their mixed offspring are high
3)  chances of abuse by black family and black women are high

White women will simply never be accepted into the black world.  Those that try it, well, if they want to give up everything, it's their choice.

But I am here to counter the media myth of smiling, happy multiracial couples.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> Winterborn, if it's none of my business, it's none of your business either.
> 
> And yes, white women who go for black men face a harsh life lesson along many fronts:
> 1)  chances of spousal abuse and divorce are high
> 2)  chances that they will not feel attached to their mixed offspring are high
> 3)  chances of abuse by black family and black women are high
> 
> White women will simply never be accepted into the black world.  Those that try it, well, if they want to give up everything, it's their choice.
> 
> But I am here to counter the media myth of smiling, happy multiracial couples.



The difference is that I am not trying to convince anyone where their love life is concerned.   

You listed 3 reasons.   Do you have any evidence?   Like peer reviewed studies?

And #2 is nonsense.   I have never known a mother who did not feel attached to their child.


----------



## Unkotare

dfens said:


> Winterborn, if it's none of my business, it's none of your business either.
> 
> And yes, white women who go for black men face a harsh life lesson along many fronts:
> 1)  chances of spousal abuse and divorce are high
> 2)  chances that they will not feel attached to their mixed offspring are high
> 3)  chances of abuse by black family and black women are high
> 
> White women will simply never be accepted into the black world.  Those that try it, well, if they want to give up everything, it's their choice.
> 
> But I am here to counter the media myth of smiling, happy multiracial couples.








Apparently you are here to make sure everyone knows what a ridiculous, ignorant coward you are.


----------



## dfens

We all know that these white women / black men relationships end in disaster.

We also know that the media refuses to report on black on white rape.  This is a real problem.  There is virtually no white on black rape (if you believe the movies, apparently all the white men in the south where all rapists which is an absurd lie).  But there are thousands and thousands of black on white rape.  

Instead the media chooses to go after people who do some harmless things here or there.

Do not fall for these media lies.  There is a real, and genuine problem with black men being aggressive towards white women in this country.  We all know this to be the case.


----------



## WinterBorn

dfens said:


> We all know that these white women / black men relationships end in disaster.
> 
> We also know that the media refuses to report on black on white rape.  This is a real problem.  There is virtually no white on black rape (if you believe the movies, apparently all the white men in the south where all rapists which is an absurd lie).  But there are thousands and thousands of black on white rape.
> 
> Instead the media chooses to go after people who do some harmless things here or there.
> 
> Do not fall for these media lies.  There is a real, and genuine problem with black men being aggressive towards white women in this country.  We all know this to be the case.



We know?    Bullshit.   I know 3 interracial couples who have been together for more than 10 years.  And that includes one couple who has been married for 22 years.


----------

